# Best cpu/gpu combo



## Confused_user (Dec 31, 2012)

So I'm building a mobile gaming rig to take to college... And I've decided on all the components but the cpu+gpu

here are my choices...

1.G630(can't find 680, plan to get a i5 in a year)+icq 6870

2. I3 2120+hd 7770 sapphire

which is better?
 How much bottleneck with the g630 am I looking at, if any?

Only things I'll be running with the games is steam, utorrent (tv shows) and antivirus.

P.S. My monitor is 1366x768


----------



## Naxal (Dec 31, 2012)

I would vote for the first one.

Intel Pentium Dual Core G645 along with a 6870.

But since you plan to upgrade to Core i5 in later stage, I would suggest reduce the grfx card if needed to accommodate a better motherboard which can handle Core i5 properly


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 31, 2012)

What is your actual budget for the two?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you buying a new HD 6870? If yes then please stop. 6870 is not less than 11.5K. by paying little extra you can get a new HD 7850 which is way more powerful


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 31, 2012)

My total budget is around 25k for the two.



Cilus said:


> Are you buying a new HD 6870? If yes then please stop. 6870 is not less than 11.5K. by paying little extra you can get a new HD 7850 which is way more powerful



HD 7850 for 12k? Where?

I mean, the lowest price I can find on even the 6870 is 12.5k (itdepot).


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

Better give your full system config.
Try i5 3450 and a 7850.
Cant seem to manage a 7870 in that budget though.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> HD 7850 for 12k? Where?
> 
> I mean, the lowest price I can find on even the 6870 is 12.5k (itdepot).



6870 is EOL'ed.
HD7850 is available @~13.2K


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *6870 is EOL'ed.*
> HD7850 is available @~13.2K



True.

@OP - Get MSI 7850 OC @12700

MSI R7850-1GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, sorry I made a typo last night... 25k is the whole budget... The budget for cpu/gpu is around 16.5K



d6bmg said:


> 6870 is EOL'ed.
> HD7850 is available @~13.2K



can you tell of where, exactly?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Atleast the 1GB model is available for 13k which is far better option than HD 6870.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, but can you tell me where can I get it for 13k?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 1, 2013)

Here you go.
GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC

MD computers is a very good place to buy computer stuff. You can search for other models too.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 for 7850 over 6870


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 1, 2013)

Budget Rs 16500

Cpu - Intel Pentium G645 - Rs 3300
GPU - SAPPHIRE HD 7850  - Rs 13680 max

Total - Rs 16680!

Best at that budget for gaming.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Here you go.
> GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC



thank you.... But does MD offer cod? Or is there a shop of their in kolkata I can go to buy it?


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

Pay online or purchase from shop directly. 
Addr : 23, Chitta Ranjan Avenue, Chandni Chowk, Kolkata


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 2, 2013)

Update... I scored a old matx case form my friend's place (recently helped her sell out her old pc), and I dropped the mouse, bringing the budget up to 19.5k. I think I can get i3 and hd 6870, and even 7850, if I drop one ram stick (or switch to cheaper brands.)

what do you guys think? Will 4 gb do for gaming+utorrent?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

going cheap on essential components? not recommended. better extend your budget and buy better components.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> going cheap on essential components? not recommended. better extend your budget and buy better components.


 +1 cant agree more


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 2, 2013)

I was actually thinking about getting 2x evm and a vs 450 instead of gskill and cx430, saving me 700.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Bad choice, for both Ram and PSU.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Bad choice, for both Ram and PSU.




ok, I get you about the ram, but what's wrong with the psu? (other than being a barbel?)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Buddy, VS450 is a cheap PSU released only for Asian market and main usage is for Office use. It also does not certify 80% efficiency. On the other hand, CX 430 V2 is a very good PSu with superb build quality, 80+ certification and high output to the 12V rail, required for the components like GPU. It can even handle a HD 7850 with ease.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, here's my config

msi h61 p20 (g3) @ 2.6k

i3 2120 @6.8k

8gb low profile @2.5k

Cx 430v2 @2.5k

Dvd drive @1k

My total budget is 28k (max, not a penny more)
can I somehow squeeze hd 7850 in here? If not, which card will be the best?

Also, I need the drive only for os install, so if anyone can suggest a bypass, I'll be very grateful.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 4, 2013)

I was surfing md's site, and I found prof products listed as 'pre-order' instead of 'in stock' can anyone explain?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 4, 2013)

borrow the dvd drive from a friend, save 1k.

excluding dvd drive net cost comes to 14.4k so you have 13.6k remaining. 7850 will be available at that cost.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 4, 2013)

Getting a good branded RAM is more important. Get Corsair Value Select 4 GB x 2 . The cost would be around 2.7K. Just 200 bucks more .


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> borrow the dvd drive from a friend.



well most of my friends have laptops, or old IDE drive. After a bit of googling, I found this...
Windows 7 Installation - Transfer to a New Computer - Windows 7 Forums
does it work?

Also, how long does MD computers take to bring in stuff marked "pre-order"?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 4, 2013)

this should help: 1. Microsoft Store Online

2. Installing Windows 7 From USB Drive 3 Steps Easy Process

*but make sure your motherboard is capable of booting off a USB stick or this will not work*


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this should help: 1. Microsoft Store Online
> 
> 2. Installing Windows 7 From USB Drive 3 Steps Easy Process
> 
> *but make sure your motherboard is capable of booting off a USB stick or this will not work*



The best way, if the mobo suppports booting from usb. I felt the installation was faster and very smooth. Keep a bootable usb with OS loaded always on standby. OPD's are quite unreliable


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this should help: 1. Microsoft Store Online
> 
> 2. Installing Windows 7 From USB Drive 3 Steps Easy Process
> 
> *but make sure your motherboard is capable of booting off a USB stick or this will not work*



Yes, I have one drive with win 7, but I read that H61 UFEI boards do not allow to boot from usb. 
Any idea if any of these have usb booting enabled?
1.MSI h6a p20 g3
ASUS p8 h61m lx


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, found a used drive for 300/-

I need someone who has experience shopping from md computers. If I go to their shop and ask for a product which is listed as preorder, how long will it take them to bring it?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 6, 2013)

5-7 days depending on the item


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 6, 2013)

I was wondering.... why the delay? Do they bring stuff from overseas or something? How long do you figure they'll take to bring in the msi card @ 13200?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Call them and ask, their number is given in their web site, why asking what we think? We can't spoon feed you all the time. Does it matter what we think about their timing to deliver Pre-Order products.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm asking for your personal experience, not your opinion.


----------



## Myth (Jan 7, 2013)

You have to think what _preorder _means. The dates are usually uncertain or not for public knowledge. 
You can ask these things directly at the shop.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 7, 2013)

hope you read the rules. the members are here to guide you, not spoonfeed you.  cheers


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, then I'm going for 2120+hd 7850 and will get a second 7850 + z77 in 8 months. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Buddy, there is a very high chance that i3 2120 will bottleneck the HD 7850 Crossfire. Come on, it is just a Dual Core Processor with HT enabled. I think, you should spend a little extra now and get a i5 3470 @ 11.4K or a i5 2300 @ 10.7K (LINK). Kolkata prices might be cheaper.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, I know that i3 would bottleneck the setup. The 8 months also include an i5 3570k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Then why are you spending that much on the CPU? Get a Pentium G645 @ 3.4K which will serve all your purpose for the next 6 Months. Somebody posted in the forum that G645 is around 2.9K+Tax in Nehru place.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 12, 2013)

So I put the crossfire config in a psu calculator, and hot a rating of 350w. Do you think the cx430v2 will be able to handle two cards for 2-3 months?


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 12, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> So I'm building a mobile gaming rig to take to college... And I've decided on all the components but the cpu+gpu
> 
> here are my choices...
> 
> ...



very bad combination ..what's your exact budget?
why upgrade to i5 in future? wbu haswell?
actually with g630/645 you're better off with a hd7750 and at you resolution it'll easily handle everything you're gonna throw at it...?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

No, CX 430 V2 can't handle HD 7850 CF. Also after 6 Months..../that's along time. That time next generation Intel Hashwell Processors will be available and upgrading to a older platform will not make any sense then.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Then why are you spending that much on the CPU?




I'm accounting for any possible financial problems that might come up, keeping me form getting the i5/i7



Cilus said:


> No, CX 430 V2 can't handle HD 7850 CF. Also after 6 Months..../that's along time. That time next generation Intel Hashwell Processors will be available and upgrading to a older platform will not make any sense then.



Ok, then I'll go for them when they come out. I'll have to change the mobo anyway.

Also, the prices of ivy will come down after hashwell is in the market. And I think by the time I need to upgrade from an I7, the 1150 will go extinct aswell. (people are still running first get i7s)

Also, intel seems to focus on gpu performance over cpu. If the benchmarks show the same 10% boost over ivy that intel promised, I think I'll go for an discounted/used i7 3770k over an hashwell i5


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 14, 2013)

And now, the most important question, how long will this setup last me? I mean, how long till it can't do medium @720p?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2013)

You need to ask the questions to the company, currently developing the PC games.

however, HD 7850CF is almost as powerful as HD 6990 Dual GPU card. So it can serve you around 3 years for playing the titles with high settings, depending upon the games. You can always tweak the game settings to make it playable with good visual quality with HD 7850 CF setting.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 18, 2013)

Let of rephrase that.
How long do I have till this setup (7850 CF + I5/I7) becomes equivalant to today's core2duo + GT 9500 in terms of gaming?

Also, will it be better to go for 2 gb cards over 1 gb cards for CF?


----------



## Myth (Jan 18, 2013)

That config can work for 2-3 years atleast. 7850 OCs well.
But your gaming quality will degrade gradually.

2gb is better.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Also, will it be better to go for 2 gb cards over 1 gb cards for CF?


yes..


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the deal with these?
1.G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-1600C11S-4GNT) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
2.G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

One is 1177 while the other is 1600?
Is the first one high density or something?
Should I buy it?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't buy any of them. They are not from RipjawX series. Get this one instead: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2013)

Is really min 8GB RAM required for the above the config ?
Or 4GB will do job even with 64bit Windows 7 OS ?
Total amount of Memory or Clock speed or better brand is more importance in tight budget situation ?
Intel G645+MSI H61+7850 2GB
Sorry,may be off topic.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 21, 2013)

^^What is this guy saying in his sig? Is it true? They really sell damaged cards?


----------



## emily66012 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes because the 3GHz quad is not going to bottleneck the CF 4850 setup + it can be clocked even higher than the 3GHz. There is to much difference in GPU power for the CPU to make it up.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 24, 2013)

emily66012 said:


> Yes because the 3GHz quad is not going to bottleneck the CF 4850 setup + it can be clocked even higher than the 3GHz. There is to much difference in GPU power for the CPU to make it up.



I'm sorry, is it supposed to be relevant?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 24, 2013)

Get good core components for now ...like a good Motherboard and a CPU and then get a good GPU.GPU is a part that is generally upgraded rather than a Motherboard and CPU! If you dont get dual GPU now chances are high that you wont get another one later.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I guess I'll have to take that risk.... And probably go used for the 2nd card


----------

